#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Linear Block codes,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Block codes are forward error correction (FEC) codes that enable a  limited number of errors to be detected and corrected without retransmission.Block codes can be used to improve the performance of a  communications system.





  Similar Threads: Block Coding with Interleaving,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Low Density Parity Check Codes(LDPC),wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Turbo Codes,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Concatenated Codes,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Convolutional Codes,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

